# Gulfbreeze navarre, bass ponds.



## Roudy Redneck (Mar 31, 2013)

Anyone know of any decent bass ponds in the gulfbreeze navarre area? I havent caught a bass in a while. If anyone wants to share a coupel ponds id be very thankful.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Sneak on one of those golf courses, plenty of Bass in those joints...

NJD


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Actually Tiger Point bass have been suffering for some time. My grandparents live on one of the larger retaining ponds on the harder course and it is overflown with alge and fungus, no bass just ton of turtles and ducks.


----------

